# Will Opening Up Multiple Tabs or Multiple Same Browsers Slow Internet Speed?



## Peachesbackwards (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a Core 2 XP Computer with 250 GB, 3GB memory and broadband cable service. I use Firefox as my Browser. My  questions are: 1. If I open up multiple tabs on Firefox will each additional one slow my browsing speed down? 2. If I open upFirefox in 2 separate windows, as opposed to seperate tabs in one window, will that slow down my internet speed from what it was on one window? Thanks for any answers. I'm assuming because of my system there won't be any effect but I just want to make sure from other people.


----------



## Vizy (Mar 25, 2008)

ur systems cool, dont worry about the slowness of ur comp. however the internet speed maybe somewhat affected. but not a noticable amount.


----------



## elitehacker (Mar 25, 2008)

Well obviously if you try to connect 100 tabs at the same time, your internet speeds will be affected, it would be like trying to download 100 difference things, but if you have one that is already loaded and you start a new one up, so at any one time there are only afew tabs active, then no your speed will not be affected. Your computer has enough RAM so opening heaps of tabs will not slow it down.


----------



## sakya_carya (Mar 25, 2008)

i checked it if im not wrong it uses alot of memory resource either tabs or new windows but windows take more than tabs. but if your computer 2gb up wont be a problem i think.


----------

